# Poppy Over the Bridge



## Zouave (May 12, 2009)

Some of you may well recall this long thread from a month ago about Poppy's health issue and operation: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45148&forum_id=16&page=1

Poppy is gone. :cry1:

He had an operation (at no small cost) a month ago for a melanoma tumor on his right testicle. He was also neutered at the time.

He seemed and was fine and normal for weeks. I noticed some minor symptoms - he seemed a little off his food. He left a test carrot and banana piece - very unusual, and I was seeing too much left hay, and he peed outside the litter pan. Not normal. There was a minor bulge where his right testicle was. That area did not seem as clean as it should have been. All this occurred in less than two days; it happened very quickly.

Just before calling the vet I went out to check on Poppy - when an animal is questionable such as that we may dread to do so. But I did not yet expect to see him laying on his side dead and somewhat stiff.  He is in the freezer now.

I posted when I got him as a young skinny bunny.

I promised him I would do what I could - and I did. I have that small consolation. I also no longer have to worry, unfortunately.

LINK: PHOTOS and story of when I first got him

I thought he was a she at first as that is what I was told.

Many photos below.

Another Link

A THIRD LINK

A Fourth Link

A Fifth Link

Poppy's Health Issues Thread

All of this is in a tribute on my own board; anyone can post there, no need to register for this. *I don't know when I will be back on this site*. I have no more rabbits. Adoption ideas for NYC are welcome. LINK HERE


It was like yesterday when I rescued you as a young bunny and carried you up in my arms from the basement. That was February 24, of 2004. You were skinny and underfed, as the photos in the links above show. They had you jammed in a twenty gallon aquarium tank with lid - now home for fancy mice! There were lots of poops and hay in there! I remember the first moment I saw you.

Your first owner named you "Poopy". sand they told me your were female. For months I called you a 'she", and by the time I learned the truth I could not break the habit. Never could, not even this week.  I did change your name to Poppy. You had the softest belly imaginable as I held you on your back so many times.







 I did what I could.

Thanks for making _my_ life better.

Poppy, died May 7th, 2009. About 5 1/2 years old.

And thus we have another sad entry to my memorial gallery of departed pets.


:banghead


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry Zouave. You did more than anyone could have done for Poppy. So glad he had such a wonderful person like you to take care of him.

Binky Free Poppy. ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 12, 2009)

Poppy was gorgeous and you gave him a great life. 
I'm so sorry for your pain; 

Go on petfinder and put in your zipcode and rabbit and you'll probably have a lot to choose from in NYC 

We'll all remember sweet Poppybut there is always a bunny needing a great owner like you!

hope that you'll be back soon 

Maureen


----------



## Flashy (May 12, 2009)

Binky Free Poppy. x


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 12, 2009)

He looks a lot like my Elf...a palomino... What a gorgeous rabbit! Thank you for giving him love when he really needed it.

Binky Free, Poppy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Poppy. 

Boy was he loved and well taken care of.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:Sweet Poppy.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss of Poppy--he was a beautiful boy and reminds us a lot of our Commander Bun-Bun. Many times, in spite of extra-ordinary effort, we still lose our fur babies. You gave him a much better life than he had at the start with love and proper care. Rest in Peace sweet boy, and, binky free!:sad:


----------



## Sweetie (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! Binky free Poppy


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 12, 2009)

He surely was one handsome guy. I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for loving him in a way that gave his life meaning and happiness. That's all anybun or anyone can ever ask for.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry there wasn't anything you could do to stop the cancer. He did several happy years with you and I know he knew how loved he was. 

Binky free, Poppy.

I hope someday you can let another bun back into your heart. Petfinder is a great resource for finding local adoptables.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 12, 2009)

I just saw the pics of him when you first got him. He was so skinny and unhealthy looking! I'm so glad you took care of him. He really did prosper under your care, although cancer took him early.


----------



## momof2buns (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.:-( ((Hugs))


----------



## anneq (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss - but he had happy years with your love & care.
It's hard losing a dear pet & buddy...I hope in time you'll be able again to find another one to love & care for.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 12, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss, you did all you could for him, and gave him a great life while you had him.

Binky free


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You went above and beyond for him, and he knew it.

God Bless, little man

Jan


----------



## jcl_24 (May 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry Poppy's illness took over after he had seemed to be recovering.

You did so much for him and he would have felt ALL of the love you gave.

RIP Poppy. 

Binky free sweet boy :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## Zouave (May 22, 2009)

I read your comments, and thanks to you all.

It is very hard for me to even read that first post. *wipes tear*. I don't know what happened, or if it was related to the melanoma tumor.

I am especially saddened by the vet, who I liked, not responding even with a quick condolence. She answered and sent many e-mails previously. Very surprising and disappointing. I will send her one more mail. If she ignores that I need to find another vet. I would already but vets who treat animals besides cats and dogs are hard to find. 

I have a memorial gallery of departed pets, but I have been too depressed to make the most recent additions: Poppy, Jessica a guinea pig who suddenly died, and Cal a hamster who at least lived a long life. Later.
LINK HERE

I have been in contact with some rabbit folks and I have a pair of small girls who I can adopt but they are trying to figure out the best way to transport a double level rabbit condo. More on that if it happens.

That's all. I suppose I will feel better if more rabbits get in here. We shall see.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful bunny. I hope you don't stay bunny less for long.


----------

